# Z-:
Z-,     "  "             ,   ,      .
   :       ,         /,   :Wink: .
           ,      Z- "  "   ...
  ?

----------


## .

,         z-?

----------


## Aleks65

> ?


         "  "    ( Z-).       ,     .

----------

> ,         z-?


       , ,  ,    Z- "  "          , , ,   ,       :Wink:

----------

> "  "    ( Z-).       ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    20  ,       20    .  ?

----------



----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ?

----------

> Z-,     "  "             **,   ,   **   .


   -   .

----------

> ?


 ,     (6%)  -   :                 .
           ,         -       ,     ...

----------

> -   .


 ,

----------

**,  Z-      .
    ,            .         ( 50 ),     ,   .
  -        ?

----------

> **,  Z-      .
>     ,            .         ( 50 ),     ,   .


** ,      ,     "",     .
 Z-  :
1. ** 
2. 
3.   
4.   .
  ,     "  "

----------


## Aleks65

> [b]
>   ,     "  "


.#3

----------

> .#3


   ,    ,  ,  ,      "  "

----------


## Aleks65

,   ,  ,     ,   ,    Z-.

----------

> ,   ,  ,     ,   ,    Z-.


    ,             "  ".      , ,     ?

----------


## jana.sharm

,  .

----------

> ,  .


    ...? ,   ,    ?     ?
      .

**   Z- "  "        **,   - , ** **?

----------


## Aleks65

> **    "  "        **,   - , ** **?


 . 
    ,   ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> **   Z- "  "        **,


 **  ,           .

----------

> **  ,           .


 ,  ,  !!!    ,   -  "  "     :Redface:

----------

:
14.05.11 .    .
"   "   1       1    "  ",    ,           Z-,         -.
   ?

----------


## Aleks65

> :
> 14.05.11 .    .
> "   "   1       1    "  ",    ,           Z-,         -.
>    ?


    ?

----------

,        (  )   ,       "  ",    1,       Z-.
  ,     : 
-   1 -   ;
-   2 -      .
      1,    ,   ,      1 "  ",       Z-,    1.

----------


## Aleks65

,     .     ,         ,    14 , ..      30  40 ..

----------

( 2)  ,  ,   1  ,    "  " -         Z-,    1,     .
  , ,     Z-    ,    -,  3500 . 
 ?

----------


## Aleks65

**,     ,     Z-   -.     Z-?

----------

> **,     ,     Z-   -.    Z-?


            -   ?

----------


## Storn

**,         "",    -   :Big Grin:

----------

> **,     ,     Z-   -.     Z-?


,

----------

1-   1          : ,    1 -  "  ",         , ,   Z-.
   "  ":     Z-     ()     3500 .
     -:
1.  3 500 . -         Z-.
2.  3 500 . -     Z-,    .
3.  .
 ?

----------


## Aleks65

2.

----------

- 3500 .,    ? :Speaking:

----------


## Aleks65

.   . .#26

----------

*Aleks65*,    :         :
-   -        ;
-   -          "  "???

----------


## Aleks65

54- "  ()       ()          -   "

----------

> -   -        ;


*Aleks65*,

----------


## .



----------

?

----------

!
, ,     ...
    ,        . 
       ?       ...   ?
, .

----------


## Aleks65

> !
> , ,     ...
>     ,        . 
>        ?       ...   ?
> , .


  .

----------

